# Baby Reds!



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 7, 2008)

Thought I'd let you all in on my little nest box of joy!! I got a litter of New Zealand Reds last Sunday (26th) and their little eyes just opened completely yesterday (12 days). I'll be posting some pictures this weekend as everybody always sees whites or blacks and reds are usually harder to come by.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

EEK! Post soon!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 7, 2008)

Will do probably tomorrow as when I get home tonight the lighting won't be very good and mamma gets testy around feeding time..I would too!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

I have never seen a red NZ in my life :shock:cannot wait for pics!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 7, 2008)

You can see the sire and dam if you go to my website at www.dyemondrabbitry.com and click on the red new zealand page. Babies are just so adorable!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww! How gorgeous! I love big bunners andI didn't realize they even came in this color. :embarrassed:Must be great to work with them. Are they quite common in the States?


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 7, 2008)

No, not really. Reds are hard to come by in some areas.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

I have seen one red new zealand and one black new zealand. Tons of whites in the rescue currently.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 7, 2008)

Yup, whites are everywhere. In our area blacks are starting to win over whites frequently and now they're working on Brokens which will probably be pretty competitive so we'll see where it ends up! I'd love to see some broken reds but I don't think anybody's really working on that- I've seen many broken blacks.


----------



## minirexmama (Nov 7, 2008)

Can't wait for photos! I love NZR


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, WHERE are the darned pictures?!?!?! :X


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Well, WHERE are the darned pictures?!?!?! :X


Yeah That ^^

*B*_ecca_ :carrot


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry guys! Hubby went hunting this morning and took my digital camera with him! Guess he was planning on some big buck, huh? Lol.... Dang...the only time I want the stupid camera he tries to figure out how to use it...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

Got the camera back yet? :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 10, 2008)

:camera :camera :camera :camera ...Need pics of baby REDS!!!!! (please...?)


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 10, 2008)

O this sucks! We're remodeling at home and hubby must have cut a wire so I don't have the internet!! grr..


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

:shock: Ok now you are just being a tease. I want a red new zealand picture.

http://3bunnies.org/mango.htm


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

If you don't have the internet....... how are you here? onder:


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I'm at work..lol.. If I only had a smaller digital camera I'd sneak that in too! I think I'll make a trip to my parent's tonight so I can get the pics posted- they're adorable. Sorry for the delay. We bought an old farm house (about 200 years) that has never had siding on it and the dry wall is all falling apart so we're trying to get most of the reconstruction done before our baby comes in May- it's been really crazy andnow there's no internet!!! This is so sad...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL I love how people get on herefrom work! Cracks me up!

YES! we need pictures!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 11, 2008)

I have pics on my phone but can't figure out how to upload... does anybody have a cell I can text them to and they can upload?? This is frustrating....


----------



## minirexmama (Nov 11, 2008)

email them to yourself


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 11, 2008)

My IM isn't working- it just keeps saying "General Error- try again"


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

The ones one you're site are very beautiful!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks! I've got some bad news- the babies have seemed to develope a nest box eye and their little peepers are practically glued shut when I go to clean them out. I think it's because it's so cold and there must have been some dust in the bedding I had. I'll have to clean that out and get them a heat lamp so they'll start to venture out into the cage instead of keeping in the box. THen again, I think momma is making them stay in there because every time they try to jump out she runs to the front of the box and growls at them?? Strange....


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 12, 2008)

I've had a few Flemish moms that do the same thing. Everytime they start to venture out, Momma herds them back in or growls at them. Silly momma's!

Try warm wet soaks on the eyes. I've found Epsom salts in warm water on a cotton ball, works well. 

It's a little early, (and the weather isn't really warm), but if you can get their eyes to stay open, turn the nestbox on it's side. The babies can come and go a little easier and Momma can't confine them as easily.

You also may want to bring the nestbox and litter inside at night. Just for a few days.... There may be a good chance that Momma is sitting in the nestbox at night (to keep warm?) and urinating on them. (Major cause of "Nestbox Eye")


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 12, 2008)

I had never thought about turning it on its side- that's a really good idea!! I'm a little worried though because I have another doe who's do on Thanksgiving and I don't have the heat there. I'm thinking I'm going to HAVE to to have the light for her as my cat goes into the basement at night and he tries to eat the rabbits though they're twice his size. I think it would probably be too much stress on her to since she's a pretty fussy one to begin with. It's funny but my stud colt loves having the babies in his barn- he goes over there whenever he can to "talk" to them- he actually nickers and puts his head down so he's eye to eye with them... it's so cute.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok- the pics are big but here's a couple


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my god! TO CUTE!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2008)

EEEEKKK! Baby Reds! How awesome! What a beautiful color they have! And they have such lovely heads! 

(Time to put a few rings in that back corner before someone makes a break for it! )

How are you feeling?Done with the first trimester? Are you showing yet? LOL! :biggrin2:


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm feeling pretty good right now! This morning it was about 30 degrees outside and snowing so hubby snapped these couple pictures because there was no way I was getting out so early in the cold! Well, I would have but he's absolutely in love with these little fellows. Of course, they wouldn't hardly sit still because the cool weather makes them all so frisky.

I have some other pictures of our animals I'll probably be posting in the "Let Your Hare Down" thread soon since I finally got my internet back. They phone company came out yesterday and stayed for about an hour because they don't know what was going on. They think it's something in their line but all I know is I finally have a computer back- for now!!

Oh yes, the belly is definately starting to grow. Got my first pair of maternity jeans yesterday!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 16, 2008)

:shock:

Red... Nz... :thud:I soooooooooooooooooooooo want one :thud:Not sure I'd ever find one in Greece though :cry4:

You have gorgeous bunners... That was well worth the wait! I love these pictures! We need more :tongue


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 16, 2008)

Haha! I'm sure I can get some more soon!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 16, 2008)

:faint:They are adorable!!


----------



## cdekim1 (Dec 8, 2008)

They look like Thriantas to me....


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Dec 9, 2008)

*cdekim1 wrote: *


> They look like Thriantas to me....


At that stage they may have... much larger though..lol!


----------



## Barry (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, those are sweet! Are the reds and black new zealands start to grow more around the country?


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Dec 9, 2008)

Reds were actually the "original" new zealands but they're getting hard to find. On the show table whites and blacks seem to dominate. It might get interesting now with the introduction of Brokens.


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh my! Cuteness overload!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Dec 10, 2008)

*minirexmama wrote: *


> Oh my! Cuteness overload!


Lol- I'll have to take some more recent pictures. I call them my little lightning bolts right now... they're so funny!


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 10, 2008)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> *minirexmama wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh my! Cuteness overload!
> ...


Um... YES you do!!! We want pics! :biggrin2:


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Dec 10, 2008)

Alright I will- website could you some right???!! I'll have to bring them inside because it's dark when I'm home. Hubby brought one in to me the other day when I was in the tub! Nothing funnier than a "manly-man" lovin on a tiny baby bun!


----------

